# modded stainless UltraFire SA-R2



## KnOeFz (Sep 24, 2011)

I did a small mod to a light I recently started using as edc, the stainless steel Ultrafire SA-R1.

There was a large part sticking out behind the tail cap that I had no use for as I carry it in my (watch) pocket, not on a lanyard or anything. So I decided to try and cut it of. After that I've been sanding for about an hour and the some polishing but I'm pleased with the result, it super smooth again and quite a bit shorter so easier to carry.







This is how it looked when I started out:





Hope you guys like it


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice mod looks like it was always without a keyring attachment .
I have just ordered one of these but have not found many reviews of this light just a few beamshots so not sure what to expect when it arrives other than the specs but for $16 not too worried. 
How reliable has it been in your usage and have you had any problems with it ?.


----------

